# Motorola Blue...Help!



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck matching the blue on the Motorola paint jobs? I recently acquired an MX Leader in the Motorola paint scheme and I'm having a heck of a time mixing paint to match. I've tried a couple different combinations of the Testors model paint as well as a couple of automotive colors, but boy, I can't even get it close. Any suggestions?


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

Testers True Blue is a pretty darn close match.


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, I tried the Testors, but it dried a little too dark. The Testors red was a really good match. I ended up going to a local paint store and having them match the paint. I had to buy a ton, but it looks pretty good and has a nice gloss finish.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

So logically you're going to split that remaining batch up into little bottles and offer it up for a small fee, correct? ;-)


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a quart of the stuff, which is at least 100X more than I actually need. If anyone would like some I be happy to send it for the cost of the postage. I have to warn you though. My frame is a 1996 and the color of the blue is a lot lighter than the more recent frames. I think thats why I couldn't get the Testors blue to work. I'll post pics once the touch-ups are complete.


----------

